# Epidendrum parkinsonianum



## tomp (May 21, 2022)

Everyone needs one (or more) of these..


----------



## Paphluvr (May 21, 2022)

Very nice. Is it potted or mounted and is it fragrant?


----------



## tomp (May 21, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Very nice. Is it potted or mounted and is it fragrant?


It’s more than one plant in a hanging wood basket (roots up) So a kind of a mount.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2022)

spectacular plant. Well done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2022)

Orchids never cease to amaze... a terete leaf Epidendrum. And I'm guessing those woody looking structures are the rhizomes? Wild looking and lovely too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2022)

What are your growing conditions?


----------



## tomp (May 22, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> What are your growing conditions?


Greenhouse near the coast north of San Francisco. Temp range 40-85F.


----------



## orchidmouse (May 22, 2022)

Would you please show plant with basket.


----------



## GuRu (May 22, 2022)

Great Tom, this plant with its flowers are really spectacular....a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## tomp (May 22, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Orchids never cease to amaze... a terete leaf Epidendrum. And I'm guessing those woody looking structures are the rhizomes? Wild looking and lovely too.


[QUOTE= yes riziome. The woody appearance is mostly sheaf like covering.


----------



## tomp (May 22, 2022)

orchidmouse said:


> Would you please show plant with basket.


Will take photo Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2022)

Thanks for culture info. Who’s vendor?


----------



## orchidmouse (May 22, 2022)

tomp said:


> Will take photo Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## tomp (May 22, 2022)

tomp said:


> Will take photo Mon or Tuesday.


I got mine from Jim and Laris Rose at Cal Orchid in Santa Barbara


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2022)

Yes, nice small plant, good for a NYC apartment! 
Well grown. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomp (May 23, 2022)

orchidmouse said:


> Would you please show plant with basket.


Here is whole plant photo as promised


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 23, 2022)

Beautiful, I always make the mistake of calling these brassovolas because in my mind epidendrom is radicans type.
Patrick


----------



## orchidmouse (May 24, 2022)

tomp said:


> Here is whole plant photo as promised
> View attachment 34548


Thanks for posting.


----------

